# Macharian Crusade



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Why is it that I can buy 'Fist of Demetrius' by William King for as little as a £1.00 but to buy the first novel: 'Angel of Fire'... I can't buy it anywhere less than £30. Its going for over £200 on Amazon? :ireful2:







.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Yikes, that's a fair whack of cash... interesting how some books are like that.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a lot. Try here: http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=William+King&sts=t&tn=Angel+of+Fire


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Garrak said:


> That's a lot. Try here: http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?an=William+King&sts=t&tn=Angel+of+Fire


Wow! Still pricey. Are they out of print or something?


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

You could find an ebook somewhere for nothing or next to nohing... I'm sure of it!


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Brother Emund said:


> Wow! Still pricey. Are they out of print or something?


I think it is. Also check that site from time to time (when I posted the link, there was a copy at 6 pounds which is decent). Being second hand, the place is very hit and miss because stocks depend on who feels like selling and at what price.

And yeah, you could always find an ebook at a cheap price somewhere. Unless, like me, you enjoy looking at and displaying your collection.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Garrak said:


> I think it is. Also check that site from time to time (when I posted the link, there was a copy at 6 pounds which is decent). Being second hand, the place is very hit and miss because stocks depend on who feels like selling and at what price.
> 
> And yeah, you could always find an ebook at a cheap price somewhere. Unless, like me, you enjoy looking at and displaying your collection.




True, however, if you're anxious to read the book, you could download it and purchase the physical copy later for your collection. I do that very often, and its a huge money saver.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)




----------

